# Husqvarna 50 "Special"



## Cliff R (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently aquired a Husqvarna model 50 in perfect condition with about 3 hours run time on it. It was purchased by a relative back in the late 80's when a storm left three small trees and some limbs in his yard. He was an airline pilot, and always bought good tools/equipment.

The story goes that he cut up the trees, largest one about 10", then parked the saw in his storage shed in a plastic saw carrier. It has been sitting there over 20 years. He passed away a little over a year ago and I aquired the saw from his wife.

It still has the original bar/chain with just a little paint knocked off of it. The saw case has a repair tag on it. The sister in law said he got it out a few years ago and couldn't get it to run, and neither could the shop. He never followed through with fixing it.

I got it running it about 15 minutes simply by cleaning out the gas tank, fuel line and carb. I touched up the chain and removed the clutch and greased the needle/bearing assembly. The chain had never been sharpened.

Anyhow, this saw is WAY too nice to beat up cutting up firewood and I'm considering selling it. I already have a hole bunch of well used 50-55cc saws at my disposal, and can't bring myself to thrash the looking brand new model 50. Any ideas as to what it's worth? It has a gold tag on it, Annerversary Model?......Cliff


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 11, 2010)

Imho it is more of a collectors item than a work-saw candidate - it was made for a very short period (about 1989-1990), so I guess there aren't too many minty ones out there!


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 11, 2010)

I sold two this year both is very good condition $200 each.
They are a nice saw.


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 11, 2010)

Cliff R said:


> I recently aquired a Husqvarna model 50 in perfect condition with about 3 hours run time on it. It was purchased by a relative back in the late 80's when a storm left three small trees and some limbs in his yard. He was an airline pilot, and always bought good tools/equipment.
> 
> The story goes that he cut up the trees, largest one about 10", then parked the saw in his storage shed in a plastic saw carrier. It has been sitting there over 20 years. He passed away a little over a year ago and I aquired the saw from his wife.
> 
> ...



Those finds are the best. I came across a Craftsman 3.7 (Poulan 3700) the same way, same condition. I used it a few times, but its so nice and I have 3 other versions of the same saw that it stays parked, i start and rev it but its like it was in 1982. Post some pics! Sounds like an awesome saw. If it was mine I'd keep it, if you do decide to sell it, I'm sure it wont be hard. I have a 51, in good shape, prob not as nice as yours. they are good saws.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws329.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws329.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

"Imho it is more of a collectors item than a work-saw candidate"

I wasn't sure if they had attained any value as a collectors item or not? This one is sure too nice to start taking to the woods and scratching it all up. I'll keep it in the case and start it up once in a while. 

Like most everything else around here, it's for sale. I have no sentimental attachments to it. I'm someone someplace could use a 21 year old saw in mint condition with only a couple of tanks of fuel put thru it?.....Cliff


----------



## nikocker (Feb 12, 2010)

Cliff Is it a Grey top 50?

Al


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know some racers like the 50 since they fit right under the 0-50cc class. If it was mine, I would keep it and just run it! Baby it when you do take it out and all should be good.


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, grey top. Says "Special" on it and a gold Anniversary emblem as well.....Cliff


----------



## nikocker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hhmmmmm. . .*

Could you send me a PM with some pics and a ballpark as to what you're looking to get? 

I may be interested in that 50 to keep my older 55 company! 

Al


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

Will do, just been completely BURIED in the shop today, typically for a Friday. I'll try to get a few pics before I head out for a few adult beverages this evening! I'll post them here as well, this is one nice saw......Cliff


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 12, 2010)

Cliff R said:


> Yep, grey top. Says "Special" on it and a gold Anniversary emblem as well.....Cliff



That fits with a 1989 one (1689-1989 Anniversary)!


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, it says 300 anniversary on the Gold emblem......Cliff


----------



## gonecountry (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow thats a very clean looking saw.


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Cliff R (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Cliff R (Feb 13, 2010)

I posted a few more pics. I've decided not to use this saw, any idea what one in this condition is worth?

I was also told the 50 "Special" uses a different P/C, any specifics on this?...thanks...Cliff


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine was missing the recoil decal when I got it ........


----------



## nanuk (Feb 13, 2010)

*I think I've got two of those*

but NOT EVEN CLOSE to that beauty.

I'd love to have a specimen like that on my shelf to show off!

Su-weeeee-at!


----------



## aokpops (Feb 14, 2010)

bought one brand new . first husky still got it . some coil troubles still runs strong


----------



## biscuit141 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cliff, curious if you still have the 50 available? I found your ebay link but see it didn't sell. Curious what your asking for it, PM me if its still available.


----------



## skijor01 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Love this saw!*

I just stumbled across this thread from a google search. I have a 1991 Husqvarna 50 "Special" that I love. It's doesn't look as nice as the saws pictured here, because it's gotten alot of use. It's just the right combination of weight and power when I'm not cutting BIG trees. After 21 years, it still starts easy and runs great!


----------



## nyhof (Oct 31, 2012)

*50 special*



Cliff R said:


> I posted a few more pics. I've decided not to use this saw, any idea what one in this condition is worth?
> 
> I was also told the 50 "Special" uses a different P/C, any specifics on this?...thanks...Cliff



i bought a new one in 1989....still runs good...cut over 75 cords ...still running the original piston and ring...almost no ring wear...this saw has 51cc displacement..open port cylinder....45mm piston...32mm stroke....i paid $399.95 canadian...i dont use it much anymore...but i cant part with it...cheers...!!!


----------



## michale34 (Oct 31, 2012)

I got one just like that a few years ago from a closed dealer the saw was a display and never had gas in it paid 50 dollars for it sold it for 200.00


----------

